# It's easy



## ronhalling (Oct 1, 2015)

Hey everybodys, following on from something i mentioned last week about donating to the Forum...Stu has now introduced new contribution software and i found it about the easiest i have ever used, as members will now note my name does not now have the "Subscriber" tag attached to it so now all donations can still be made anonymously which suits me much better, So come on guys and girls if you have a few bucks to spare how about throwing some Stu's way to help keep this the Forum we all want to keep coming back too *edit... i do not have anything to do with this Forum except as a member*  .........................Ron


----------



## Stuart (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks Ron.

I am still just finalizing the setup of it and at this stage the "Donate" Tab up the top is the only way to access the donation system.

I haven't set a Rank for donators yet as a valid point was made that some folks want to support the site anonymously which I respect however if folks do want a shiny rank under their name (Similiar to Subscriber), PM me and I'll set it. I have also set a custom amount so you are not forced to choose a set amount to donate at all. 

Also, at this stage, anyone who donates the Subscriber amount gets all the permissions of a subscriber too and can advertise in the marketplace. Ditto with Power Sellers.

Just a quick post whilst I battle through this work stuff that takes up my day...

Stu


----------

